# Fence panel construction



## LancsRick (12 May 2019)

One job this summer is replacing all of the fence panels in the house I've moved into as I don't think they will last another winter. I haven't built panels before so I thought I would check my plans with the wisdom on here.

Panels are on top of a 3ft brick wall, with brick piers spaced 4ft to 6ft apart. Currently the old panels are hit and miss vertical fences. 

I want a sturdy design that will last but also ensure any bits exposed to the elements can be reached once a year for painting. 

Panel will be built in situ by fixing a 3x3" vertical to each pier, fixing a top and bottom horizontal (extending over the end grain of the vertical),with a vertical at the midpoint of the horizontals to prevent sag. I will then vertically clad both sides (is this "close board"?) to finish. 

Oh, the base of the panel will be 10mm or so above the brickwork to avoid it sitting in water. 

Any better suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeG. (12 May 2019)

The hit and miss aspect of the existing design is really quite important. Because this design allows air to flow through it, it presents less of an obstacle to a gale, and thus puts less strain on the fence or the wall the fence is attached to. Your idea of cladding both sides sounds problematic to me. Perhaps you could give a few more details or a sketch.

Close boarding is simply feather-edge boarding done vertically rather than horizontally

In my view, a 10mm gap is neither here nor there. The bottom of the fence will be soaked by splashing. I'd be looking for something more like 50mm, personally.


----------



## LancsRick (13 May 2019)

Thanks Mike. Noted on the larger bottom gap.

I can't upload a sketch right now, but I'm effectively talking about a rectangular frame with featherboarding sandwiching it. The aim is to have something that looks good from both sides.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 May 2019)

Chain-link, plastic- coated fencing, and a vigorous climber such as Russian Vine; or Pyracantha for security. You have to get the trimmers out three or four times a year, but there's no painting, and the ugly chain link is soon hidden. 

HTH

John (hammer)


----------

